# Protection Visa Application REFUSED



## Aboodi (Feb 21, 2011)

helllo

I applied for on shore protection visa a while ago in Sydney
Unfortunately my application was unsuccessful

I would like to share my case so anyone can give a comment or
a feedback relating to my case, Does Australia really owe me protection relating to my case ?

I appreciate your time reading the case and giving a brief comment that may help
---

I make this statement with reference to my application for a protection visa and with reference to the united nations Convention and protocol relating status of refugees.

I am claiming persecution on the convention related grounds of race,membership of a particular social group and implied political opinion.
I am of palestinian ethnicity with palestinian refugee status from El badawi refugee camp situated in north lebanon,

I was born in 5th of august 1991 at Doha, Qatar
I have lived the greater part of my life in Qatar and have only returned to lebanon for a period of 8 months last year.

I have no right to reside or enter a third country as I am a stateless person
with no passport.
My parents and a brother currently reside in Qatar, I also have sibilings who in other countries inluce USA,Denmark,Sweden,Lebanon and Yemen

I arrived in australia in 25 of July 2010, on a student visa I am currently studying for an advanced diploma at Ultimo TAFE

Like for Palestinians living in refugee camps in lebanon is extremly hard as we are subjected to mistreatment on a daily basis from the lebanese society in general, the lebanese military and from istitutionalized discrimination.
there are the prime reason why my family has dispersed to a number of countries all over the world.

Although my parents have been residing in Qatar on a working visa for the past 32 years we are not permitted to gain permanent residency and life is also difficult for palestinians in qatar as stateless persons. our residency status is at the behest of our empoyer who if he decides to cease the sponsorship we would be instantly deported back to lebanon,
my parents residecy status will be terminated next year in light the fact that my father is 74 years old and will retire.
my visa in Qatar will expire in july this year and given my father's impending retirement it will not be renewed. so I have to go back to lebanon

In lebanon many palestinian residents of refugee camps were severely mistreated by the lebanese intelligence following Nahr Elbard Offensive in 2007 (destryoing a palestinian refugee camp with 65,000 population by the lebanese army)
However, Despite the mistreatment and gross human rights abuses that were committed Palestinian refugees could not voice their complaint against the lebanese military fearing even stronger community backlash.

Despite the ending of the hostilities palestinian refugees continue to be arbitrary stopped at lebanese army checkpoints which are situated outside the camps,

we face severe work restrictios as no lebanese employer wants to associate or employ us, This hostile community attitude has deprived the residents of palestinian refugee camps the opportunity to earn a living. Most inhabitants continue to live off foreign aid.

Prior Nahr El bard offensive in 2007 the opportunitis for palestinians were extremely rare however, now they are almost noneexistent.

Besides enternched institutionalized discrimination against palestinians in lebanon, the residents of palestinian refugee camps have become prime target government and community abuse, palestinian refugees remain ostracized, living the outer fringes of society, there is no real effort to integrate to palestinian population into the mainstream lebanese society.

Unemployment amongst youth in the camp run almost 90% and there is no will on behalf of the lebanese government or community in general to adress this chronic situation.

Most young men from the camp continue to be harassed by the lebanese authorities. Random arrest and detention continue under false pretext
the the lebanese authorities are seeking to guard against the rise of further militancy within the camp.

community suspicion of palestinian refugees remains rampant, This often manifests itself in vigilante groups targeting individual palestinians, we fear reporting incidents of harassment and physical assault to the police for fear of being detained and suffering further interrogation or mistreatment.

My parents have had to relocate to another country to escape the ongoing persecution of palestinians in lebanon, However, likeme they are now faced with the real prospects of being deported back from Qatar and having to relocate back to lebanon.

attacks on individual palestinian refugees continue without any will shown the part of the government to curn the violence. ongoing negative local media reports and the government's attitude toward palestinians have ignited an ill convevied perception that all palestinians are terrorists.

Palestinian women continue to be subjucted to rape and our elderly are verbally abused. young men continue to be targeted and often suffer serious physical harm. Legal protection simply does not exist and we are left to fend for ourselves.

I fear that if I return to lebanon i will be interrogated by the authorities and like so many young palestinian men from refugee camps are subjected to gross human rights abuse including torture.Fears for my personal safety are further exacerbated in absence of the lebanese authorities protection.

I would also be deprived of the opportunity to earn a living given the institutionalized discrimnation against my people and the communities targeting and rampant intolerance of palestinian refugees.

I fear that if I return to lebanon and despite to my education i would be deprived of the opportunity of obtaining meaningful employment on the basis of being palestinian refugee.

when I briefly returned to lebanon last year, I restricted my movments and during the entire period in which I had stayed in lebanon I did npt leave the parameters of the El Badawi camp.

Besides my brief visit to lebanon last year, and although I am a lebanese palestinian refugee, I consider lebanon to be an alien country, Im not familiar with lebanon and its discriminatory system of governance.

I was shocked when I saw at first hand the retched of existence of palestinian refugees in lebanon, The most profound images was seeing the way checkpoints are set up outside the refugee camps and the look of despair faces of young palestinians, knowing that they face a very grim future indeed.

And I MAKE THIS SOLEMN DECLARATION conteninsouly believng the same to be true and by virtue provisions of the Oaths Act 1900

End of the case
---------

I have done the interview with my case officer last month and recived the refusal letter today says:

The australian government is aware or palestinian refugees situation in lebanon, that they suffer discrimination in daily basis from the lebanese government, However, australia is not obliged to give me protection for my claims under the refugee convention ..

Do you believe that i have to go to Tribunal Review ?
any comments or opinions are appreciated


----------



## savage (Apr 18, 2011)

Unfortunately you are not entitled to reside in Australia, and the Australian government has the right to refuse your application. This is a basic fact that you must accept. 

Your letter is very compelling, and I personally feel for you. In my opinion, rather than trying to force Australia to accept your wish to live in their land, you are much better off using your resources to obtain sponsorship from relatives who have established themselves in other equally stable countries (some of which you mention in your letter). Relatives who have been successful in seeking refuge in other countries are your best avenue to avoid returning to Lebanon.


----------

